# DIY Binding cant



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

I would like to see some pics for sure.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Lol sounds pretty ghetto to me. How come you decided to cant the whole binding rather than simply cutting some stuff to fit on the base plate to achieve the cant angle?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Fizzlicious said:


> Lol sounds pretty ghetto to me. How come you decided to cant the whole binding rather than *simply cutting some stuff to fit on the base plate to achieve the cant angle*?


That's what I thought the OP did at first until I read his/her post. Although I'd like to see pics as well.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

congrats...but that's a mod I wouldn't attempt


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in for pics too. I can kind of imagine what you did, but want to see it for myself. How many of those nylon shims did you use? Just from the home depot picture, they don't look very steep so I can't imagine that just one would give you much of an angle.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I can imagine the mod, but I would never cant the entire binding, just the footbed. As I said earlier, I'm in for pics though.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

+1 for pics


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

DC5R said:


> That's what I thought the OP did at first until I read his/her post. Although I'd like to see pics as well.


Yeah I was so surprised I had to reread the post cause I wasn't sure if I read it right or not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, toilet shims. :laugh:
I would love to see pics too,
and gotta love the DIY, it's more punk that way. :thumbsup:

Also, what's the benefit of this here mod?


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd like to see some pictures also.

BTW, K2 did something similar with their clicker. However, the Clicker was a steel plate and used changeable rubber footers at the contact points. While your Flows have an aluminum base. So be careful you don't bend the aluminum and you may want to add shims under the mounting disk.

Nito


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

RenoRebel said:


> Also, what's the benefit of this here mod?


Angling the binding or footbed towards the center of the board will help align your legs back to a natural position, especially if you rock a wider stance. It's supposed to help reduce fatigue and help with ollie power. I use the 4.0 Ride wedgies and they help out some in both departments.


----------



## m0j0hn (Jan 14, 2020)

Found this:
www flickr com / photo / norskor / sets / 72157609035985921 /

and Amazon has those shims:
Ez Shim Heavy Duty Shims 7.9 " Plastic Plastic www . amazon . com / dp / B01JMZ99TQ /


----------

